# blog view count?



## fba827 (Aug 5, 2008)

For the blogs, is there any way to know the number of views?


This is a question on existing features. I am not asking for anyone to take the time to add it - it's probably not worth the effort


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2008)

I just looked through the AdminCP, but couldn't find an option for it, I'm afraid.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not a problem - it was just a random curiosity.

However, thanks for still taking the time to look.


----------

